# How many cockatiels do you own?



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I currently have 3, seriously considering adding 1 more to my flock. That would be it though! However, I am just not hitting it off with one bird like I am with the others.  So I may only stay with 3 if I don't keep this particular one.
How many did you start out with and how many do you have now? When would you call it quits? I have the Prevue flight cage and will definitely not keep more than 4 in there. Would that be too many you think?
I would love to know what made you go with the number you have or why you will/will not get another.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My first tiel Smokey i got unexpectedly, and then ever since i had him i really wanted another one so i got Echo in December.

That's my lot though, unless i somehow won the lotto and could afford a bigger house and all the extra vet bills lol. I'd love a sulphur crested cockatoo too, but that will have to wait a good few years :O


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

One, and she's my husband's really. I love 'tiels but we're a one-cockatiel family. I have other birds though, so she's really not alone.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

One- a male I rescued 3 years ago. he is a white face-still bites me, but 90% tamed!
Jerry in Filly, pa.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I have one that we got a year ago. He's rehomed and has lived his entire life (16 years) as single bird. I think all the time about getting a second but really don't know how he'd take to another bird. I know you should never get a bird for you bird, etc. but I also don't want to upset the bird we have. He is such a good boy and I want him to live his "senior" years in tranquility. So not sure if we'll end up with a second or not. But I think we'd stop at 2 until someday when I'm retired and could dedicate more time to more birds....


----------



## OooLalaMama (Mar 5, 2013)

We just got a pair of 6 month old cockatiels a few days ago. I love them so much already! They will probably be it for at least a handful of years till our human kiddos are older. I don't think I'd have time for more than 2 right now. I would love to become a good, reputable hobby breeder someday though.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have two, and that is it for me. It's quite a challenge dividing my attention between them, as they are both attention hogs, LOL. So, no more than two for me. I got Candy first and then decided to get Tony a few months later. I like the idea of birds having a buddy of their own kind as well as human companion.
I say, when the cleaning becomes too much, call it quits, LOL. If you find yourself spending more time cleaning after your pets than playing with them, you probably have too many.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have 7. My first two I got after a frutial search for a hand raised baby for myself and my daughter. One was a rescue and the other was a daughter of a grandchampion that the breeder inadvertently put in the wrong cage. Her and the rescue bonded and because of his smaller size she didn't want them. I adopted them figuring maybe down the line we would have a clutch and hand raise a baby for ourselves. Man from the moment we got home they were busy. She laid an egg in the cage so we hurridaly built a nest box out of cardboard. While raising the 2 babies I fell in love with doing it. They turned out so well. Next I got 4 from a breeder who had them stuffed in a cage separated by sex with 20 to a VERY small cage. I picked 4. It was hard but I wanted each pr to have their own cage and thats how many cages I am comfortable with in my family room. So I have Frosty and Annie ( 1st pr) Cleopatra, Santa, Elvis( he is a loud flirt with anything) and Priscilla from those stuffed cages. And Ms Penelope the bird from my first clutch who my sons called the spoiled bird. ( she is on the computer desk right now) LOL. Although I do like to breed them its a hobby and I don't care if they never make babies again they all get their own space and well cared for and slowly the 'wild" ones are coming around. they may never be tame like Ms Peneolope but they have a home with me until they pass. I do want one more bird. a male for Penelope. I was hoping to get one this last clutch as I want a WF for her as she is a pearled Lutino split to WF but they were both girls. I am hoping one day to raise WF Lutinos


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just two clingy little buggers  both are bonded to me rather than eachother, so most days i feel very loved as they both scream at me as i walk in the front door! lol


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

2 for now but the female is sitting on 3 eggs, so hard to say what might or might not happen in the future.

Started with Cara and within a month decided I wanted another bird for him to interact with, so I rescued an older female from craigslist. It took them some time but they seem to be very happy now.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

MeanneyFids said:


> just two clingy little buggers  both are bonded to me rather than eachother, so most days i feel very loved as they both scream at me as i walk in the front door! lol


LOL, that is how mine are!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife and I have four cockatiels,Snickers a male white face normal gray split to pied 2 1/2 years old,Cinnamon a female white face cinnamon split to pied 14 1/2 months old,Snowflake a male white face cinnamon lutino 14 months and 6 days old and Oreo a male white face normal gray split to pied 2 1/2 years old.All four of them are a joy to be around and are bonded to my wife and I.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I just have 2...I don't think it's enough!  But I need a bigger house to put any more cages in.  Seriously, that is my dream to have a bigger house just so I can have more birds!

I love my two. I get a lot of joy out of being able to play with them. I didn't really get to do this with my 2 budgies who were so wild when hubby brought them home to me as a surprise. Surprise! 2 wild budgies!

Anyhow, just being in the "bird room" playing with the tiels I get to watch all the crazy stuff the budgies do so it has worked out all round.


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

We have three cockatiels, one budgie and an elegant parrot - that is plenty!


----------



## leo1955 (Mar 12, 2013)

*5 new addition*

Hi Guys,
I have two pairs of cockatiels and an extra hen. Just recently (March 10-13) my first pair, WF Pied Cinnamon heen & Lutino Cock hatched their first clutch (5 0f 6).
Just want to share them here,


----------



## leo1955 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think having joined this site is gonna be fruitful for me


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww Leo, the babies are so cute!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

leo1955 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have two pairs of cockatiels and an extra hen. Just recently (March 10-13) my first pair, WF Pied Cinnamon heen & Lutino Cock hatched their first clutch (5 0f 6).
> Just want to share them here,


That's so precious 
I want my cockatiels to make their second clutch 
But my cockatiels aren't ready for it yet


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have 9 and still want more lol.
1 white faced lutino cinnamon somothing like that 
1 white faced pied
1 normal pied
2 normal greys 1 split pied
1 lutino
2 normal pearls
1 whitefaced grey


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I have 1 tiel and 2 budgies. Actually, they're my daughter's birds but since I work from home, they're with me all day. She plans on taking them with her when she moves out, but as she's only 14 years old, we'll all be hanging out together for a long time. 

As for more birds, no. We're done.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

I have one tiel and am not getting any more. If I didn't have my two budgies, I would want to get another tiel, but I love budgies and want to continue having them. Three birds is the absolute most I can handle. If I had more I wouldn't be able to care for them the way I want. I live in a one bedroom apartment, so I don't have a lot of room--I already use a double stack cage to save space. Also, if I had more than the three birds, I wouldn't be able to afford to take them all to the avian vet for yearly exams, which I really like to do for peace of mind.

Ralph seems happy to be the only cockatiel. She is very bonded to me and my husband and gets lots of attention from us.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I have three...used to be four but I rehomed Storm (male whiteface) to a friend since he was causing a lot of stress in the flock.
I would eventually like to adopt one more female, but am waiting for the perfect one needing a home. 

I have a single flight right now, but for four birds I'd like to upgrade to a double. I think four tiels is my limit since I also have another bird that takes up a good amount of my time. Oh yeah, and cats. I would also be happy staying at three though.


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello, I currently have two male tiels(both around a year old) and one female greencheek conure(she is 4yo)

Ive been seriously thinking of getting a couple of females but alot things to think through first.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

devilangel09 said:


> i have 9 and still want more lol.
> 1 white faced lutino cinnamon somothing like that
> 1 white faced pied
> 1 normal pied
> ...


WOW! No words!


----------



## Khani193 (Jun 6, 2012)

We started with one (free one eyed ex aviary bird where the breeder was getting rid of all her birds). Our vet suggested that as he was never going to bond with us we should consider getting another bird so that he had some company. We loved that idea and sourced a hand reared baby for my daughter. When we went to look I fell in love with my Freya and we ended getting two. My daughters bird eventually decided that she loves my dad over her and we decided to get another hand raised baby to bond with my daughter.
So we started out with an unexpected one and now have four. I call enough at this point because our cage is just big enough for the 4 and our time is suitably occupied with them all.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have two tiels. Both males. One pearl, and one a normal grey.

I have two budgies, although one is the school budgie - I'm just the only one who cares enough to bring him home and take care of him etc. my budgie is a little fat, green and yellow one who is five years old. The school budgie is four months old and pure white.

I think I might like a green cheek, or eclectic or something larger than a tiel...but fit now I am happy with the birds I have. Certainly not looking to add anymore tiels. But you know, if some happen to fall into my lap or require rescuing...that wouldn't be a bad thing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have 11 cockatiels.


----------



## rtvanzandt (Jul 7, 2012)

My wife & I have 7.
4 males , 3 females.
One was a rehome, the rest were gotten just after weaning.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

JaimeS said:


> I have 11 cockatiels.


Thats a relief seemed like I had more than anyone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, frankly speaking, i had two tiels but after one ran away i purchased another pair. They became 3. The atmosphere became so boring for them and the male one was not given any chance to love which one. They did not become pair after i got rid of one female. I prefer to have a pair to be able to raise in a perfect way. But if they hatch and bring babies, i WILL keep them.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have one

It's the only one I can handle. She's gotta be the center of attention at all times
Im pretty sure she would be very unhappy if another tiel came into the house.


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

I presently have 8 I have 3 Adult and 5 babies. My oldest one is a Lutino but I am not sure if it is male or female. She/he has never laid any eggs so I am leaning toward male. Cleo is 18 years old. Next in line is my male silver or cinnamon pied. Can never tell what color he is, one day he looks gray or silver and the next he has a soft brown coloring. His girl friend/wife is a pearled/lutino she also has the same silver to cinnamon coloring spread out all over her. They are both around 3 years old. They are a free cycle rescue.My last 5 are my newbies they are 1 1/2 months old. Before they hatched 3 of them are spoken for and I may keep a female friend for Cleo. but not sure of the sex of the babies just yet. The babies ALL look just like mom.I wouldn't keep more than 4 for myself although I have a very large cage and none of them are tamed. So I don't want to crowd them. My other bird is a nandays conjure. bout 15 years old. and he is a handful.That's my story and I'm sticking to it. lol


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

We have 6 but it's complicated. We did have more at one point recently but 2 died and one was ex avairy and wouldn't settle to caged life and so we rehomed her as she was getting very stressed out.

We currently have 2 males and 4 females but I'm in discussions with a friend to let him rehome our runt as she has never been the same since we lost the hen she was living with and she is showing obvious signs of stress lately. She doesn't bond with the other tiels and she can't come out of the bird room as the larger birds downstairs are scared of smaller birds. It's heart breaking but I think she'll be happier. 

We have large numbers because almost everyone is paired up and enjoys minimum human interaction so they amuse themselves and are happy with me taking an hour to slowly do the food rounds and let the odd one out everyday.

We have some tame birds but not any of the cockatiels since losing those two back in Jan. The runt used to be semi tame but she's really not happy anymore.

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

mlew54 said:


> I presently have 8 I have 3 Adult and 5 babies. My oldest one is a Lutino but I am not sure if it is male or female. She/he has never laid any eggs so I am leaning toward male. Cleo is 18 years old. Next in line is my male silver or cinnamon pied. Can never tell what color he is, one day he looks gray or silver and the next he has a soft brown coloring. His girl friend/wife is a pearled/lutino she also has the same silver to cinnamon coloring spread out all over her. They are both around 3 years old. They are a free cycle rescue.My last 5 are my newbies they are 1 1/2 months old. Before they hatched 3 of them are spoken for and I may keep a female friend for Cleo. but not sure of the sex of the babies just yet. The babies ALL look just like mom.I wouldn't keep more than 4 for myself although I have a very large cage and none of them are tamed. So I don't want to crowd them. My other bird is a nandays conjure. bout 15 years old. and he is a handful.That's my story and I'm sticking to it. lol


Are all 3 together still even tho your only brrrding one pair? Or did yiu seperate the older lutino

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Still just 2 here, looks like the 4 eggs my pair was sitting on were all duds, so I removed the nest box, let things settle down. 

Meantime I am considering either another rescue or a newly weaned young bird.
Anyone know anyone breeding Tiels near Fargo ND area?

Most of the breeders I was able to track down last year were either 250 miles away, or they were moving out of tiels and getting into lovebirds/conures.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Same here. all the breeders live along way away....at least 250 miles, maybe a bit more. I'm so in love with these 2 there is a good chance I will end up with more. I want to just adopt an older one that's looking for a home rather than starting from babyhood, we will just see how it goes.

Do you guys run to the cage the minute you get home from anywhere to check on them? My hubby thinks I'm weird, but that's the first thing I do when I come in the door.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got my third acuple days ago and seriously thinking of just one more. A baby that will be ready end of April.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Flippity that is exactly what I do.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I have four right now. In the local paper I came across a listing for a cockatiel for $25 and jumped on it since I missed having a tiel around. Her name is Moonshine and is very sweet and loves to be petted. Then I saw a free cockatiel on craigslist and got my "baby" tiel Martini, who also loves to be petted.

Then I found out about a female/male pair in an animal shelter about an hour away from me and I adopted them together. They all live in a very large cage together without any fighting. Sadie the female likes to be held sometimes but Putter the male does not like hands anywhere near him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You guys could look into rescues in the area, craigslist, or ebayclassifieds.com (there are several breeders here who advertise on that website.) 

I currently have four (need to edit my info lol) tiels. After the disaster we had over Christmas, we decided it was time to downsize and spend one on one time with our current birds. I am keeping my eye out for two females (my hubby got a bird from the pet store DNA'd and it ended up being male) to even out our flock (we have three males and one hen right now lol) but I'm not in any hurry to do it.


----------



## TielsinMT (Feb 24, 2013)

I have one 9 week old female lutino and am patiently waiting for my 2nd baby a pearl pied to be ready to come home. This one is really demanding and I've only had her about a week but she screams until I take her out of her cage so I'm counting days until my 2nd one gets here so that she will have someone to keep her company when I can't. I don't think I'll have more than 2 as I don't have time for more than that.


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

*The 3 tiels:*



devilangel09 said:


> Are all 3 together still even tho your only brrrding one pair? Or did yiu seperate the older lutino
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I have them all together. Cleo gets along with all of them,she/he just does his own thing. The paired ones don't really bother him at all and now see the new babies trying to bond with him. The other day Cleo was sitting on a low perch and a new by got on the perch above and was teasing Cleo by gently pulling or touching his head feathers and when Cleo looked up the new by turns away as if to say I didn't do it. I have also noticed that the younger ones are scooting close to him on the perches so I don't think I will desperate them unless I see a problem.


----------

